# Trek 2.1 paint mismatch



## joebickley (May 9, 2011)

Hello,

Ive just purchased up a new Trek 2.1 2011 in red and black. After building it i noticed that the red of the fork is a shade lighter than the red on the frame, not huge but noticeable and annoying.

The dealer called trek and they said that there is a known issue with this and they said that they could send another fork but it could to be the same and instead offered some money back although not exactly a great amount.

Just wondering is anyone else has had this issue successfully sorted?

Cheers

Joe


----------



## Kspinner (May 24, 2011)

*So I'm not going crazy...*

Funny, I was just at my local Trek store today buying my brand new 2.1, and I saw a red/black one being built up and I noticed the same exact thing.

I got the platinum/blue one.

Trek's customer support is top notch, but given that the forks are all probably made and finished in the same plant overseas, I wouldn't hold out much hope for a change. If you like the way it rides (and why wouldn't you?), take the money and put it towards some gear.


----------



## joebickley (May 9, 2011)

I decided to gamble and try and see if a new set of forks would be any better. They are with the dealer waiting for me to get round and pick them up so will wait and see.

However since then i have ridden it a few times and i really like it and ive got over the mismatch so not too fussed either way.


----------



## Gene465 (May 26, 2011)

Good info looking at getting the 2.1 in the red scheme so will be sure and watch for the mismatched paint. Thanks Gene


----------



## BlueWheels (Oct 17, 2008)

I have a red 2011 2.1 and the paint on the fork is perfectly matched to the paint on the frame. Maybe mine is a fluke? I won't complain if it is.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

Take the money and run!


----------



## Guylum Bardot (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up at your cost.... Maybe I can work angle for a discount...


----------

